# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ومن حتی ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم تو زندگیم

## alilovegham

ومن حتی ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم تو زندگى عزیزان من ی دیوانه ی محض شدم و من ارامشی ندارم تو زندگی از این زندگی پر استرس خستم . از بچگی از زندگیم بدم می امد وحالا ام ک 18ساله شدم ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم

----------


## alilovegham

. . .

----------


## K0nkurii1111

چرا؟؟بخاطر کنکور؟؟؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

منم همینجوریم ولی یه دوسه ماهیه که اینجوری شدم
ترس کنکور و آینده و درآمد و...

----------


## alilovegham

> چرا؟؟بخاطر کنکور؟؟؟


نمیدونم والا من از بچگى آرامش نداشتم

----------


## alilovegham

شبانه روز بی اعصابم

----------


## Poorya.Mo

سلام
قبول دارم و درک میکنم چی میگی

خوب آره همه ما تو وادی هستیم که خیلی گنگ و خسته کننده و اعصاب خورد کنه

همه ما ترس از آینده و شغل و هزار و یک چیز دیگر داریم. کاری نمیشه کرد
قبل از ما هم همینطور بوده یا شاید بدتر...

خود من هم هر روز یک فکری به سرم میزنه. یک روز ناامید میشم . یک روز میخوام کلا بزارم برم از اینجا. یک روز ..............
خیلیا فکر میکنن دیوانه شدیم. اما خوب اینقدر شرایط سخته و هر کی هر کی شده
بخدا آدم باید خیلی زرنگ باشه و به هیچ کسی هم اعتماد نداشته باشه جز خدا تا بتونه دوام بیاره

----------


## alilovegham

> سلامقبول دارم و درک میکنم چی میگیخوب آره همه ما تو وادی هستیم که خیلی گنگ و خسته کننده و اعصاب خورد کنههمه ما ترس از آینده و شغل و هزار و یک چیز دیگر داریم. کاری نمیشه کردقبل از ما هم همینطور بوده یا شاید بدتر...خود من هم هر روز یک فکری به سرم میزنه. یک روز ناامید میشم . یک روز میخوام کلا بزارم برم از اینجا. یک روز ..............خیلیا فکر میکنن دیوانه شدیم. اما خوب اینقدر شرایط سخته و هر کی هر کی شدهبخدا آدم باید خیلی زرنگ باشه و به هیچ کسی هم اعتماد نداشته باشه جز خدا تا بتونه دوام بیاره


ن اتفاقأ مشکل درسی ندارم راستش از خانوادم راضى نیستم

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> ن اتفاقأ مشکل درسی ندارم راستش از خانوادم راضى نیستم


اهان خوب کلی گفتم داداش اخه گفتی کنکور و شغل و اینا 

ولی خانواده اشکال نداره بپرسم چرا
فضولیه اخه

----------


## magicboy

سلام
سعی کن آرامش داشته باشی
اینجا کسی نمیفروشه

----------


## MEHRD@D

خب وقتی آدم همش به مشکلاتش فکر کنه معلومه که حس و حالشم همه‌ش تحت تاثیر قرار میگیره.
این جوری نیست که همه بی مشکل باشن، اتفاقن همه مشکلاتی دارن، مهم کنار اومدن با اوناست و امیدوار زندگی کردنه.
یه سری مسائل هست نمیشه درستش کرد و بهترین کار بیخیال شدن هست، نباید بهش فکر کرد، کلی چیز دیگه هست که میشه بهش فک کرد، چیزای خوب...
یا هم قابل حل‌اند، علت‌شو پیدا کن و سعی کن تو مسیری حرکت کنی که نتیجه‌ش، حل مشکلات اصلیت باشه...
در کل دنیا خیلی نامردِ و نمیشه هر انتظاری ازش داشت بهترین کار اینِ که منطقی فکر کنیم و یه سری شرایط رو قبول کنیم، بعضی چیزارو نمیشه کاریش و فک کردنِ دائم درباره‌شون فقط ناراحتی میاره...
نه من اینجا مشاوره‌م و نه خیلی‌های دیگه، هرکی از راه میرسه یه چیزی میگه البته قصد همه‌مون کمک کردنه ولی خب مشاور واقعی نیستیم، اگه مشکلت جدیِ برو با یکی که اینکاره‌ست حرف بزن، بعضیا کمک میکنن، دیده شده که به بعضیا کمک شده...
امیدوارم به چیزایی که میخوای برسی و زندگیت خفن باشه و مهم‌تر اینکه، خودت راضی باشی، خودت...

----------


## alilovegham

> اهان خوب کلی گفتم داداش اخه گفتی کنکور و شغل و اینا ولی خانواده اشکال نداره بپرسم چرافضولیه اخه


والا خب راضی نیستم ازشون . . .

----------


## Mr.Dr

شما همون نبودین که چند روز پیش میخواستین خودکشی کنین؟  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> والا خب راضی نیستم ازشون . . .


خوب من هم خیلی راضی نیستم. مشکلات برای همه هست. حالا من نمیخوام ثابت بکنم که من وضعم بد تره یا شما
در کل خانواده ممکنه در برخی زمینه ها نتونه انسان رو درک بکنه حالا یا به خاطر افکار قدیمی ، وضع مالی یا ......
ولی به این فکر کنید که شما یک پسر هستید. و تا ابد وابسته نخواهید ماند
زمانی که روی پای خودتون بایستید دیگه مشکلی نمیمونه همش حل میشه

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> شما همون نبودین که چند روز پیش میخواستین خودکشی کنین؟



آره راستی چند روز پیش یادمه تاپیکشون رو

----------


## AM24

> ومن حتی ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم تو زندگى عزیزان من ی دیوانه ی محض شدم و من ارامشی ندارم تو زندگی از این زندگی پر استرس خستم . از بچگی از زندگیم بدم می امد وحالا ام ک 18ساله شدم ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم


داداش اگه به خدا وروز قیامت اعتقادداری نمازت رو اول وقت بخون وروزی سه چهار صفحه قرآن بخون وبا پدر و مادرت خوش اخلاق باش تو اولین روزی که این کاررارو کردید همون روز یه کم ارامش نسبی به دست میاری واگه ادامه بدی آرامش ابدی.

----------


## مسیح

> ومن حتی ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم تو زندگى عزیزان من ی دیوانه ی محض شدم و من ارامشی ندارم تو زندگی از این زندگی پر استرس خستم . از بچگی از زندگیم بدم می امد وحالا ام ک 18ساله شدم ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم


تنها پیشنهاد من واسه شروع کار اینه که کتاب آئین زندگی از دیل کارنگی رو بخون در همین رابطس.پی دی اف شم میتونی دانلود کنی امیدوارم بدردت بخوره

----------


## Mersede

> ومن حتی ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم تو زندگى عزیزان من ی دیوانه ی محض شدم و من ارامشی ندارم تو زندگی از این زندگی پر استرس خستم . از بچگی از زندگیم بدم می امد وحالا ام ک 18ساله شدم ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم


امان از این مشکلات زندگی...
خدایی وااااقعا درکتون میکنم.خود منم کلللللللللللللللللللللللی مشکلات تو زندگیم دارم همین الانشم انقد اعصابم خراب بود خابمم نمیومد یدونه قرص خاب انداختم بعدش گفتم تا خابم ببره بیام پای کامپیوتر و اومدم تاپیک شما رو خوندم.بعضی وقتا که میشینم فک میکنم میگم چرا ما انقد بدبختیم؟ولی وقتی یه نگا ب دوروبرم میندازم میبینم همه آدما مشکلاتی تو زندگیشون دارن.و اینم باید خوب بدونیم که هیچوقت هیچوقت از هییییییییچکی واسمون فایده ای نیس و فقط باید رو پا خودمون وایسیم و سعی کنیم خودمون همه این مشکلارو برطرف کنیم.یه آدمی بشیم که بتونیم به همه بگیم مثل من باش بتونیم یه افتخاری واسه خونوادمون باشیمو به همه نشون بدیم که چیا میتونیم!
منم خودم کلی نشستم غصه خوردم ولی بخدا هیچ فایده ای نداره چیزی درست نمیشه که هیچ.همه چی بدترم میشه روحیه مونم خراب تر میشه و ناامید میشیم.ولی ما هنوز جوونیم.هرکاری بخایم میتونیم انجام بدیم آینده پیش رومونه از این مشکلا درس بگیریم.مام باید یه زندگی برا خودمون درس کنیم.پس سعی کنیم زندگی بچه های خودمون مث خیلی از زندگیای پر از بدبختی نباشه و بچه هامون سرشون بالا باشه و بتونن بهمون افتخار کنن.و اونا مثل خوده ماها نگن من از زندگیمون راضی نیستم.
ان شاء الله همه مون همیشه موفق باشیم و هیچوقت شکست نخوریم.توکل بر خدا فقط دست از تلاش برنداریم و تا وقتی به هدفمون نرسیدیم دس برنداریم
ان شاء الله همه تونو بالا بالاها ببینم3>

----------


## saj8jad

> شبانه روز بی اعصابم


بخاطر افسردگی و استرست هستش داداش گلم  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## AmirAria

مشکل زندگی خیلی از ماها اینه که از زندگی دیگران عکس میگیریم و فیلم زندگیمون رو با اون عکس مقایسه میکنیم 
همه مشکلات دارن برادر من 
یکی از بی پولی همین امشب گشنه سر رو بالش گذاشته 
یکی از بی سقفی رو کارتون خوابیده اون بیرون 
چند روز پیش تایپک زده بودی در مورد خودکشی که الحمدلله رفع شد .
ولی این تلقین کردن ها ، این گفتن ها که من بدبختم ، بدم میاد و... از همه بدتره 
اینو علم ثابت کرده 
امضامو بخون
متنیه که خیلی ازش روحیه میگیرم ، گذاشتم امضام تا هر وقت تو انجمن پست گذاشتم ببینمش ، جلو چشم بیاد
این مطلب رو بخون : 
پیک آلفا چیست؟
مشکل شما شاید فقط با حرف زدن من و بچه ها حل نشه و نمیشه هم تا خودتون همش دنبال تلقین منفی به خودتون باشید.
اگه لازمه به مشاور یا روانشناس مراجعه کنید حتما

----------


## Hellion

چاییتو عوض کن ... 
یا شایدم پودرتو ... 
خلاصه یه چیزو عوض کن ببین بازم اوضاع متغیر نمیشه .. 
دوست بگیر از باحالش اونی که میخندونتت ...
فیلمای کمدی هم زیاد ببین .. 
دیدی اواع همینجوریه ..
خلاصه پادشاه خودت باش

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
اینجوری فکر نکن همین افکار باعث میشه که در اینده خدایی نکرده خدایی نکرده خودکشی کنی دیگه پس یگه از این جور فکرا نکن
موفق باشی دوست عزیز
بای :Yahoo (8):

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
اینجوری فکر نکن همین افکار باعث میشه که در اینده خدایی نکرده خدایی نکرده خودکشی کنی دیگه پس دیگه از این جور فکرا نکن
موفق باشی دوست عزیز
بای :Yahoo (8):

----------


## alilovegham

> مشکل زندگی خیلی از ماها اینه که از زندگی دیگران عکس میگیریم و فیلم زندگیمون رو با اون عکس مقایسه میکنیم همه مشکلات دارن برادر من یکی از بی پولی همین امشب گشنه سر رو بالش گذاشته یکی از بی سقفی رو کارتون خوابیده اون بیرون چند روز پیش تایپک زده بودی در مورد خودکشی که الحمدلله رفع شد .ولی این تلقین کردن ها ، این گفتن ها که من بدبختم ، بدم میاد و... از همه بدتره اینو علم ثابت کرده امضامو بخونمتنیه که خیلی ازش روحیه میگیرم ، گذاشتم امضام تا هر وقت تو انجمن پست گذاشتم ببینمش ، جلو چشم بیاداین مطلب رو بخون : پیک آلفا چیست؟مشکل شما شاید فقط با حرف زدن من و بچه ها حل نشه و نمیشه هم تا خودتون همش دنبال تلقین منفی به خودتون باشید.اگه لازمه به مشاور یا روانشناس مراجعه کنید حتما


مشاور نمیتونه برا من کاری کنه !!!

----------


## alilovegham

> چاییتو عوض کن ... یا شایدم پودرتو ... خلاصه یه چیزو عوض کن ببین بازم اوضاع متغیر نمیشه .. دوست بگیر از باحالش اونی که میخندونتت ...فیلمای کمدی هم زیاد ببین .. دیدی اواع همینجوریه ..خلاصه پادشاه خودت باش


اگه بخوام این کارو بکنم ک از درسام دور میشم !

----------


## mahdi100

> ومن حتی ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم تو زندگى عزیزان من ی دیوانه ی محض شدم و من ارامشی ندارم تو زندگی از این زندگی پر استرس خستم . از بچگی از زندگیم بدم می امد وحالا ام ک 18ساله شدم ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم


دو رکعت نماز بخون حل میشه

----------


## alilovegham

بجه ها شما از زندگیتون راضی هستید ؟

----------


## Hellion

> اگه بخوام این کارو بکنم ک از درسام دور میشم !


چه عرض کنم دیگر فقط نماز میمونه و یاد خداوند آرامش دلها

----------


## alilovegham

> دو رکعت نماز بخون حل میشه


میخوام بخونم  اما . . .

----------


## AmirAria

> مشاور نمیتونه برا من کاری کنه !!!


تا خودتون نخواید هیچ کس نمیتونه 
حتی مشاور

----------


## alilovegham

بچه ها من تو زندگی از نظر مالی مشکلی ندارم وبهترین زندگی را دارم تازه بابا امسال برا تولدم ی پژو صفر خرید به اسم خودم از نظر امکانات اموزشی ام همچی دارم از بهترین کتابا گرفته تا کل دی وی دی وای کنکور اسان است و ونوس و پرواز و افبا اما خب پول تو زندگی من جای آرامش را نمیگیره من کلأ از دوران راهنمایی آرامشی نداشتم

----------


## Ehm0294

> بجه ها شما از زندگیتون راضی هستید ؟


هیچکس از زندگیش %100 راضی نیس.تنها کسی که میتونه بهت کمک کنه خودتی...نمیدونم مشکلاتت چیه و تا چه حدیه فقط اینو بدون حل هیچ مشکلی غیر ممکن نیس...ماییم که اونو غیر ممکن میبینیم.
پس واسه زندگیت تلاش کن.

----------


## alilovegham

> هیچکس از زندگیش %100 راضی نیس.تنها کسی که میتونه بهت کمک کنه خودتی...نمیدونم مشکلاتت چیه و تا چه حدیه فقط اینو بدون حل هیچ مشکلی غیر ممکن نیس...ماییم که اونو غیر ممکن میبینیم.پس واسه زندگیت تلاش کن.


چهارساله ک دارم تلاش میکنم

----------


## alilovegham

> هیچکس از زندگیش %100 راضی نیس.تنها کسی که میتونه بهت کمک کنه خودتی...نمیدونم مشکلاتت چیه و تا چه حدیه فقط اینو بدون حل هیچ مشکلی غیر ممکن نیس...ماییم که اونو غیر ممکن میبینیم.پس واسه زندگیت تلاش کن.


وتا وقتی زندم دست از تلاش برنمیدارم

----------


## Ehm0294

> چهارساله ک دارم تلاش میکنم


خو یکم واضح تر بگو کمکت کنیم.میگی مشکل مالیم که نداری پس از چی عذاب میکشی؟!
از من میشنوی از حاشیه ها دور باش به هدفت تو زندگی فکر کن.امیدوارم مشکلاتت حل شه

----------


## alilovegham

> هیچکس از زندگیش %100 راضی نیس.تنها کسی که میتونه بهت کمک کنه خودتی...نمیدونم مشکلاتت چیه و تا چه حدیه فقط اینو بدون حل هیچ مشکلی غیر ممکن نیس...ماییم که اونو غیر ممکن میبینیم.پس واسه زندگیت تلاش کن.


وبرا تلاشم چیزی کم نمیزارم هرچی دارم میزارم تازمانی ک نفسم بالا نیاد

----------


## Anomander Rake

باز یه عده دوستان رفتن بالا منبر !  :Yahoo (4): 
اینقدر گنگ و نامفهوم حرف میزنی که من آخر نفهمیدم مشکل شما مربوط به خانوادست یا کنکور !  :Yahoo (22):  تا وقتی واضح مشکلتو نگی قطعا هیچ‌کس نمیتونه بهت کمک درستی بکنه. علاوه بر این مشکلات زندگی بر‌خلاف تصوری که همه دارن نمیشه با احساسات و دل‌سوزی و ... حلش کرد! (به نظر من) بشین دقیقا مشکلتو بنویس و بقلشم راه حل هایی که به ذهنت میرسه یادداشت کن. اگر جواب نداد بیا هم منو بکش و هم خودتو !  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (50): 




> هیچکس از زندگیش %100 راضی نیس


من راضیم !  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> وتا وقتی زندم دست از تلاش برنمیدارم


برادر من ، ما که شمارو ن میشناسیم نه دیدیم ولی اینطوری هیچکدوم از ما نمیتونیم کمکت کنیم .راحت باش یا اگه نیستی با هرکدوم از ما که حرفات رو فکر میکنی میتونی درمیون بزاری تو پیام خصوصی درمیون بزار اول هم خودم رو مدنظر داشته باش ! من قول میدم اگه روراست باشی خود من تا نهایت توانم به رفع شدن مشکلت کمک میکنم ! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mahdi100

یه روز میایی میگی میرم خودکشی یه روز میایی میگی بی اعصابم 
یه روز میایی میگی عشقم نمیزاره درس بخونه
اقا از حاشیه دور باش برو درستو بخون وقت داره میگذره ها

----------


## alilovegham

> خو یکم واضح تر بگو کمکت کنیم.میگی مشکل مالیم که نداری پس از چی عذاب میکشی؟!از من میشنوی از حاشیه ها دور باش به هدفت تو زندگی فکر کن.امیدوارم مشکلاتت حل شه


واضح تر این ک با خانوادم آرامش نمیگرم و بدترم میشه حالم بعضی وقتا میگم کاشکی تو ی خانواده فقیر بودم اما اینجا نبودم !!

----------


## Poorya.Mo

خدا وکیلی دست از این پوچی و یاس بردار دیگه

الان شما متوجه نیستی. یک روز جاتو با کسی که این وضعیت شما رو نداره عوض کنی میفهمی دنیا چه خبره

من فکر کردم یا مشکل مالیه یا افکار قدیمی و نبود امکانات برای شما. اما با این تفاسیر مثل این که اینطور نیست

پس چیه اخه  :Yahoo (35):  شما الان جوانی این همه راه برا خوشی . حتما هم نمیگم پول لازمه برای خوشی. 

ارتباط شما با دوستانتون چطوره ؟ بیرون میری ؟ رستوران گردش پارک ؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> واضح تر این ک با خانوادم آرامش نمیگرم و بدترم میشه حالم بعضی وقتا میگم کاشکی تو ی خانواده فقیر بودم اما اینجا نبودم !!


باو الان گفتی بابام واسم پژو خریده که

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> بچه ها من تو زندگی از نظر مالی مشکلی ندارم وبهترین زندگی را دارم تازه بابا امسال برا تولدم ی پژو صفر خرید به اسم خودم از نظر امکانات اموزشی ام همچی دارم از بهترین کتابا گرفته تا کل دی وی دی وای کنکور اسان است و ونوس و پرواز و افبا اما خب پول تو زندگی من جای آرامش را نمیگیره من کلأ از دوران راهنمایی آرامشی نداشتم


میخوام برم بخوابم ولی در آخر 



با ابلفضل  :Yahoo (114): همه چی داری که برو بخون دیگه

----------


## F.amin

Slm😊

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

یه سلامی هم بکنیم به مشاوران خبره انجمن
طرف ۱۵ سال درس میخونه مشاور میشه بیمار که بهش مراجعه میکنه نیم ساعت باهاش صحبت میکنه تا راهنماییش کنه
این دوستمون ۴ خط توضیح داد الان همه دارن تز میدن
دمتون گرم

----------


## dalia 1998

سلام
گفتی میخام نماز بخونم اما
اما چی؟ اما نداره که .
برای پیداکردن ارامش فقط خدا میتونه کمک کنه فقط راز ونیاز صحبت باخودش.

----------


## alilovegham

> خدا وکیلی دست از این پوچی و یاس بردار دیگهالان شما متوجه نیستی. یک روز جاتو با کسی که این وضعیت شما رو نداره عوض کنی میفهمی دنیا چه خبرهمن فکر کردم یا مشکل مالیه یا افکار قدیمی و نبود امکانات برای شما. اما با این تفاسیر مثل این که اینطور نیستپس چیه اخه  شما الان جوانی این همه راه برا خوشی . حتما هم نمیگم پول لازمه برای خوشی. ارتباط شما با دوستانتون چطوره ؟ بیرون میری ؟ رستوران گردش پارک ؟


بادوستام در حد تلفن خوبه . کلأ بیرون نمیرم تلوزیون هم نگا نمیکنم از صب تا شب هم تو اتاقم سرم توکتابه بعد کنکور 94کلأ فقط سه بار رفتم بیرون ک اونم رفتم کتاب خریدم زود برگشتم

----------


## dalia 1998

خب خودت رو خونه حبس کردی دیگه؟
برو بیرون ی هوا به مخ ات بخوره

----------


## alilovegham

> باو الان گفتی بابام واسم پژو خریده که


آره خب احتمالأ اونا برامن خریدن تا سرگرم باشم اما خب ماشین هم مث موبایله تا ی ماه باهاش خوشی اما بعد یک ماه برات میشه ی چيز عادى

----------


## alilovegham

> خب خودت رو خونه حبس کردی دیگه؟برو بیرون ی هوا به مخ ات بخوره


میخوام برم اما نمیشه اگه برم ب خاطر کنکور 95عذاب وجدان میگیرم

----------


## mahdi100

> میخوام برم اما نمیشه اگه برم ب خاطر کنکور 95عذاب وجدان میگیرم


عزیز شما کنکور را مثل زندگی فرض کردی هر چیزی یه حدی داره تفریح هم یه حدی داره درس هم یه حد
پس به همه کارهات برس
موفق باشید.

----------


## alilovegham

> خدا وکیلی دست از این پوچی و یاس بردار دیگهالان شما متوجه نیستی. یک روز جاتو با کسی که این وضعیت شما رو نداره عوض کنی میفهمی دنیا چه خبرهمن فکر کردم یا مشکل مالیه یا افکار قدیمی و نبود امکانات برای شما. اما با این تفاسیر مثل این که اینطور نیستپس چیه اخه  شما الان جوانی این همه راه برا خوشی . حتما هم نمیگم پول لازمه برای خوشی. ارتباط شما با دوستانتون چطوره ؟ بیرون میری ؟ رستوران گردش پارک ؟


سه سالی هست تلوزیونا ب خاطر کنکور گذاشتم کنار یعنی کلأ سریال واخبار تعطیل امایکی دوماهی تو کامپیوتر ی  فیلم سینمایی نگا میکنم

----------


## salam55

داداش اگه استرست درباره و کنکور و نتیجه و آیندس میگم که تو فقط تلاشتو بکن و زیاد خودتو درگیر نتیجه و آخرش نکن که چی میشه و ..... اگه تلاشتو بکنی مطمین باش به اندازه تلاشت هم پاداش میگیری و به اون چیزی که واقعا لیاقتش رو داری میرسی 
امیدوارم از حرفام اینطور برداشت نکنی که روز و شب کلا باید درس خوند به اندازه ای درس بخونید که ازش لذت ببرید نه اونقدری که ازش زده بشید و به زور برید سر کتاب مطمین باشید اینطوری خود به خود بیشتر علاقه مند میشید و ساعت مطالعتون هم بالا میره بدون این که یاس و نا امیدی و اجباری در کار باشه 
پس هدفتونو مشخص کنید و برای هدف تلاش کنید بدون این که مدام به فکر و استرس هدفتون باشید و در خیالات غرق بشید . بیشتر تلاش مهمه البته اونجوری که نه به جسم آسیب برسه نه به روح و روان . 
امیدوارم یه کمک خیلی کوچولو بهتون کرده باشم .

----------


## alilovegham

نمیدونم شاید ب قول دوستمون مال زیاد تو خونه بودنه این وضع

----------


## Mohands mm

سلام،با خواهر و برادرات خوبی؟ اونا شاید بتونن کمکت کنن

----------


## alilovegham

> داداش اگه استرست درباره و کنکور و نتیجه و آیندس میگم که تو فقط تلاشتو بکن و زیاد خودتو درگیر نتیجه و آخرش نکن که چی میشه و ..... اگه تلاشتو بکنی مطمین باش به اندازه تلاشت هم پاداش میگیری و به اون چیزی که واقعا لیاقتش رو داری میرسی امیدوارم از حرفام اینطور برداشت نکنی که روز و شب کلا باید درس خوند به اندازه ای درس بخونید که ازش لذت ببرید نه اونقدری که ازش زده بشید و به زور برید سر کتاب مطمین باشید اینطوری خود به خود بیشتر علاقه مند میشید و ساعت مطالعتون هم بالا میره بدون این که یاس و نا امیدی و اجباری در کار باشه پس هدفتونو مشخص کنید و برای هدف تلاش کنید بدون این که مدام به فکر و استرس هدفتون باشید و در خیالات غرق بشید . بیشتر تلاش مهمه البته اونجوری که نه به جسم آسیب برسه نه به روح و روان . امیدوارم یه کمک خیلی کوچولو بهتون کرده باشم .


مرسی اما خب برخلاف این حرفات من تصمیم گرفتم شبا ساعت 3بخونم و شبا ی چیزی حدود سه ساعت بخوابم اما اگه بتونم

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> سه سالی هست تلوزیونا ب خاطر کنکور گذاشتم کنار یعنی کلأ سریال واخبار تعطیل امایکی دوماهی تو کامپیوتر ی  فیلم سینمایی نگا میکنم



ببین داداش من سرعت اینترنتم الان افضاحه

این صفحه رو اوردم بالا اینو بگم برم بخوابم

ببین ارتباطت رو با جمع خراب نکن. منم مثل تو کنکوریم.
اما بیرون رفتنم 2 3 بار تو هفته سر جاشه. اینستاگرام سر جاشه. تلویزیون سر جاشه
هفته ای 3 . 4 تا فیلم کمدی اکشن سر جاشه  . وبگردی و فعالیتم تو 2 - 3 تا انجمن و سایت هم سر جاشه
میدونی چقدر توی روحیه تاثیر داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولی از طرفی درس رو هم دارم میخونم.
یعنی همه کتابا تست و تهیه کردم و کار میکنم

اون احساس های ناامیدی و اینا خیلی کمتر سراغ آدم میاد. 
نمیشه همه چیزو ول کرد چسبید به درس. عذاب وجدان دیگه برای چی ؟؟؟
قبلا تو تاپیک قبلی بهت گفتم همه چیز کنکور نیست. 
ما زندگی نمیکنیم که درس بخونیم !!!
پس الان دنبال بهانه نباش. راحت تفریح و سرگرمیت رو برنامه ریزی کن در کنار درس خوندنت.
تموم شد و رفت اصلا نه چالشی هست نه مسئله ای نه مشکلی.

شب خوش

----------


## alilovegham

> سلام،با خواهر و برادرات خوبی؟ اونا شاید بتونن کمکت کنن


داداشم ازدواج کرده و رفته شهرستان خواهرمم شهرستان دانشگاهه چند سالی هست از هم دوریم

----------


## alilovegham

> ببین داداش من سرعت اینترنتم الان افضاحهاین صفحه رو اوردم بالا اینو بگم برم بخوابمببین ارتباطت رو با جمع خراب نکن. منم مثل تو کنکوریم.اما بیرون رفتنم 2 3 بار تو هفته سر جاشه. اینستاگرام سر جاشه. تلویزیون سر جاشههفته ای 3 . 4 تا فیلم کمدی اکشن سر جاشه  . وبگردی و فعالیتم تو 2 - 3 تا انجمن و سایت هم سر جاشهمیدونی چقدر توی روحیه تاثیر داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولی از طرفی درس رو هم دارم میخونم.یعنی همه کتابا تست و تهیه کردم و کار میکنماون احساس های ناامیدی و اینا خیلی کمتر سراغ آدم میاد. نمیشه همه چیزو ول کرد چسبید به درس. عذاب وجدان دیگه برای چی ؟؟؟قبلا تو تاپیک قبلی بهت گفتم همه چیز کنکور نیست. ما زندگی نمیکنیم که درس بخونیم !!!پس الان دنبال بهانه نباش. راحت تفریح و سرگرمیت رو برنامه ریزی کن در کنار درس خوندنت.تموم شد و رفت اصلا نه چالشی هست نه مسئله ای نه مشکلی.شب خوش


بیرون رفتن ک اصلأ نمیشه . بقیشم تاحدودی نمیشه . . .

----------


## Mohands mm

چی؟سه ساعت خواب کار خیلی اشتباهیه،مگه نمیگی درست خوبه پس چرا سه ساعت خواب ؟کار اشتباهیه ما چون درس میخونیم ذهنمون خسته میشه حداقل باید هفت الی هشت ساعت بخونی تا انرژی واسه بدنت تامین بشه....شاید افسردگیت بخاطر کم خوابیت باشه

----------


## alilovegham

> چی؟سه ساعت خواب کار خیلی اشتباهیه،مگه نمیگی درست خوبه پس چرا سه ساعت خواب ؟کار اشتباهیه ما چون درس میخونیم ذهنمون خسته میشه حداقل باید هفت الی هشت ساعت بخونی تا انرژی واسه بدنت تامین بشه....شاید افسردگیت بخاطر کم خوابیت باشه


ن الان شش ساعت میخوابم خ کم شبا تا دیر وقت بیدار میشینم گفتم تصمیم دارم تا سه شب ثابتش کنم

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> بیرون رفتن ک اصلأ نمیشه . بقیشم تاحدودی نمیشه . . .


ببین همش میشه
من رفیق نابابی نیستمااا ولی تو نیاز داری یکم به رفیق ناباب  :Yahoo (4): 
چیز ناشدنی نیست که بگیم نمیشه. برای من که شده بدون هیچ کار خاصی پس برای تو هم میشه
همه این کارا رو بکن اون وقت گاه جواب نداد بیا هر چی خواستی بگو
اصلا میشینیم دو تایی اینجا هاراگیری میکنیم از زندگی راحت میشیم خوبه ؟  :Yahoo (20): 
یا میریم دم سازمان سنجش یک گالن بنزین من یک گالن بنزین تو میریزیم سرمون و خلاص

حالا فعلا این تجویز من رو اجرا کن. تمام شد رفت

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> داداشم ازدواج کرده و رفته شهرستان خواهرمم شهرستان دانشگاهه چند سالی هست از هم دوریم


الان دیگه من میخوام بخوابم اگر مایل بودی ساعت 12/5 ظهر آنلاین شو تو خصوصی بهت جوابتو بدم تاپیک قبلت رو بخونی متوجه میشی که میتونم کمکت کنم یا نه . مطمئن باش هیچ چیزی نیست که قابل حل شدن نباشه . بهت نشون میدم که با اینکه به قول اون دوستمون درس مشاوره نخوندم ولی می تونم تو حل شدن مشکلت کمکت کنم .

----------


## alilovegham

12/5نمیرسم احتمالأ فرداشب 11ب بعد آن باشم

----------


## fantom

یه جمله هست که میگه : خوشبختی ها مثله همه، ادمای خوشبختن مثل هم هستناما ادمای بدبخت قطعا بدبختی های مختلفی دارن …مطمئن باش زندگی هیچکی بدون مشکل نیست، حتی اون کاخ نشین زعفرانیه ای …من خودم چندین برادر ناتنی دارم و دیگه فکر کنم بتونی بقیشو حدس بزنی …اما خب یه قانون هست که میگه گذر زمان همه چیو حل میکنه منم خیلی بی اعصابم،ولی دیگه شرایط اطرافم مثل گذشته روم اثر نمیگذاره چون به این باور رسیدم که هیچ زندگی ای و هیچ خانواده ای بدون مشکل نیست سعی کن این باورت رو تقویت کنی، پشیمون نمیشی …

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> 12/5نمیرسم احتمالأ فرداشب 11ب بعد آن باشم


OK هروقت بودی پیام بده !مطمئن باش ضرر نمیکنی :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Mohands mm

راستش فقط خودت میتکنی به خودت کمک کنی،باید تغییر بدی خودتو این مشکلات مقطعی هست ، اگه به آینده امید داشته باشی شاید حالت بهتر بشه،ببین آدما قشنگ حرف میزنن ولی قشنگ زندگی نمیکنن،الان هم فقط تو با افسردگیت زجر میکشی نه هیچکس دیگه،فکر خودکشی هم نکن ببخشید اما این حرف کفر هستش، از خدا کمک بخواه چون حتما کمکت میکنه....

----------


## dorsa20

زندگی کن برادر من.................زندگی......

----------


## a.z.s

داداش شما فازت چیه اینقدر تاپیکای بی انرژی و زد حال میزنی
بابا یکمی خودتو باور کن
میگی از خونوادم راضی نیستم خب قبول 
ولی هیچ کس خانوادش رو انتخاب نمیکنه
به جای اینکه هی غر بزنی یکمی به نکات مثبتشون فکر کن
فکر کنم شما افسردگی داری اونم نه یکم زیاد
شما صبحا ورزش کن
ورزش باعث میشه سر زنده تر بشی
لا اقل هفته ای یه بار برو بیرون تا آب و هوات عوض بشه و همش تو یه اتاق خودتو حبس نکن 
اینکه میگی به خاطر کنکورم نمیرم بیرون عوض اون بیرون رفتن میشینی همش فکر میکنی نه به درست میرسی نه به زندگیت وو بازدهت پایین میاد

----------


## dorsa20

مشکل اصلا چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟با دنیا؟؟؟؟کنکور؟؟؟دوستو رفیق؟؟؟خودتون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خونواده؟؟؟فک فامیل؟؟؟بابا تو تکمیل ظرفیت خودمو کلی کشتم ننه جون!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



شاعر میگه.....


ولش کن.....

----------


## a.z.s

مردی با خود زمزمه کرد: خدایا با من حرف بزنیه سار شروع به خواندن کرد ! اما مرد نشنیدمرد فریاد برآورد خدایا با من حرف بزن.......
آذرخش در آسمان غرید ، اما مرد اعتنایی نکردمرد به اطراف خود نگاه کرد و گفت : تو کجایی ؟؟؟؟بگذار تو را ببینم ......
ستاره ای درخشید، اما مرد ندیدمرد فریاد کشید " خدایا یک معجزه به من نشان بده " .....
کودکی متولد شد و اما مرد باز توجهی نکرد
مرد در نهایت یاس فریاد زد: خدایا خودت را به من نشان بده و بگذار تو را ببینم .....
از تو خواهش می کنم ......
پروانه ای روی دست مرد نشست و او پروانه را پراند و به راهش ادامه داد .....
ما خدا را گم می کنیم ......
در حالی که او در کنار نفس های ما جریان دارد ......
خدا اغلب در شادی های ما سهیم نیست ......
تا به حال چند بار خوشی هایت را آرام و بی بهانه به او گفته ای ؟؟
تا به حال به او گفته ای که چقدر خوشبختی ؟؟؟؟؟؟
که چقدر همه چیز خوب است ؟؟؟؟
که چه خوب که او  هست ؟؟؟
خدا همراه همیشگیه سختی ها و خستگی های ماستزمانی که خسته و درمانده به طرفش می رویمخیال می کنیم تنها زمانی که به خواسته خود برسیم
 او ما را دیده و حس کرده اما ............
گاهی بی پاسخ گذاشتن برخی خواسته های ما نشانگر لطف بی اندازه او به ماستخورشید را باور دارم حتی اگر نتابدبه عشق ایمان دارم حتی اگر آن را حس نکنمبه خدا ایمان دارم حتی اگر سکوت کرده باشد ...
تا خدا هست، جایی برای نا امیدی نیست(خدایا حتی یک آن ما را به حال خود وامگذار)

----------


## dorsa20

> مردی با خود زمزمه کرد: خدایا با من حرف بزنیه سار شروع به خواندن کرد ! اما مرد نشنیدمرد فریاد برآورد خدایا با من حرف بزن.......آذرخش در آسمان غرید ، اما مرد اعتنایی نکردمرد به اطراف خود نگاه کرد و گفت : تو کجایی ؟؟؟؟بگذار تو را ببینم ......ستاره ای درخشید، اما مرد ندیدمرد فریاد کشید " خدایا یک معجزه به من نشان بده " .....کودکی متولد شد و اما مرد باز توجهی نکردمرد در نهایت یاس فریاد زد: خدایا خودت را به من نشان بده و بگذار تو را ببینم .....از تو خواهش می کنم ......پروانه ای روی دست مرد نشست و او پروانه را پراند و به راهش ادامه داد .....ما خدا را گم می کنیم ......در حالی که او در کنار نفس های ما جریان دارد ......خدا اغلب در شادی های ما سهیم نیست ......تا به حال چند بار خوشی هایت را آرام و بی بهانه به او گفته ای ؟؟تا به حال به او گفته ای که چقدر خوشبختی ؟؟؟؟؟؟که چقدر همه چیز خوب است ؟؟؟؟که چه خوب که او  هست ؟؟؟خدا همراه همیشگیه سختی ها و خستگی های ماستزمانی که خسته و درمانده به طرفش می رویمخیال می کنیم تنها زمانی که به خواسته خود برسیم او ما را دیده و حس کرده اما ............گاهی بی پاسخ گذاشتن برخی خواسته های ما نشانگر لطف بی اندازه او به ماستخورشید را باور دارم حتی اگر نتابدبه عشق ایمان دارم حتی اگر آن را حس نکنمبه خدا ایمان دارم حتی اگر سکوت کرده باشد ...تا خدا هست، جایی برای نا امیدی نیست(خدایا حتی یک آن ما را به حال خود وامگذار)



درووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووود به شرفتون ..... بسیار عالی........سپاس

----------


## Maximus

من که یکی نفهمیدم مشکلت چیه 
فقط خونوادت از تو توقع و انتظاری دارند ؟؟ یا تو رو وادار به انجام کاری میکنند که دوست نداری ( مثلا باید دکتر بشی اما تو علایق و روحیاتت یه چیز دیگست )

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

عجب کیس پیچیده ای

----------


## lale94

لابد ماله فشار ترشیدگیه :Yahoo (114):

----------


## dalia 1998

نمیگم که 24ساعت بیرون باش نه این حرفو که نزدم
میگم تو که میگی فقط 3بار بیرون رفتم خب مغز احتیاج به تفریح هم داره دیگه.

----------


## newpath

> ومن حتی ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم تو زندگى عزیزان من ی دیوانه ی محض شدم و من ارامشی ندارم تو زندگی از این زندگی پر استرس خستم . از بچگی از زندگیم بدم می امد وحالا ام ک 18ساله شدم ی لحظه ام آرامش ندارم


فرق بین بودن و فکر کردنو میدونی ؟

----------


## rain girl



----------


## Am111r

دادا کنکورو قبول بشو برو دانشگاه عین کتلت از این رو به اون رو میشی فقط این کنکورو رد کنننن :Yahoo (106):

----------


## lvjqd

سلام  
نمي دونم فيلم حضرت يوسف را ديديد يا نه. واسه من كه صحنه هاي تكان دهنده ي زيادي داشت از اون صحنه ها كه آدم يه حسه وصف نشدني داره.
" حس قشنگیه.... یوسف می دانست تمام درها بسته هستند اما بخاطر خدا، حتی به سوی درهای بسته دوید و تمام درهای بسته برایش بازشد... “اگر تمام درهای دنیا هم برویت بسته بود، بدو، چون خدای تو و یوسف یکیست”

----------


## lvjqd

*پدرم خیلی اُمله؛ زیاد حرف‌هاش رو تحویل نگیرم*


چهار ساله که بودم فکر می‌کردم پدرم هر کاری رو می‌تونه انجام بده.
پنج ساله که بودم فکر می‌کردم پدرم خیلی چیزها رو می‌دونه.
شش ساله که بودم فکر می‌کردم پدرم از همة پدرها باهوشتر.
هشت ساله که شدم، گفتم پدرم همه چیز رو هم نمی‌دونه.
ده ساله که شدم با خودم گفتم‌! اون موقع‌ها که پدرم بچه بود همه چیز با حالا کاملاً فرق داشت.
دوازده ساله که شدم گفتم! خب طبیعیه، پدر هیچی در این مورد نمی‌دونه… دیگه پیرتر از اونه که بچگی‌هاش یادش بیاد.
چهارده ساله که بودم گفتم: زیاد حرف‌های پدرموتحویل نگیرم اون خیلی اُمله.


شانزده ساله که شدم دیدم خیلی نصیحت می‌کنه گفتم باز اون گوش مفتی گیر اُورده.
هجده ساله که شدم. وای خدای من باز گیر داده به رفتار و گفتار و لباس پوشیدنم همین طور بیخودی به آدم گیر می‌ده عجب روزگاریه.
بیست و یک ساله که بودم پناه بر خدا بابا به طرز مأیوس کننده‌ای از رده خارجه
بیست و پنج ساله که شدم دیدم که باید ازش بپرسم، زیرا پدر چیزهای کمی‌درباره این موضوع می‌دونه زیاد با این قضیه سروکار داشته.
سی  ساله بودم به خودم گفتم بد نیست از پدر بپرسم نظرش درباره این موضوع چیه  هرچی باشه چند تا پیراهن از ما بیشتر پاره کرده و خیلی تجربه داره.
چهل ساله که شدم مونده بودم پدر چطوری از پس این همه کار بر میاد؟ چقدر عاقله، چقدر تجربه داره.
چهل و  پنج ساله که شدم… حاضر بودم همه چیز رو بدم که پدر برگرده تا من بتونم  باهاش دربارة همه چیز حرف بزنم! اما افسوس که قدرشو ندونستم…… خیلی چیزها  می‌شد ازش یاد گرفت!


حالا اگه اون هست و تو هم هستی یه خورده……

هر جوری میخوای جمله رو تموم کن

----------


## KowsarDDC

> دادا کنکورو قبول بشو برو دانشگاه عین کتلت از این رو به اون رو میشی فقط این کنکورو رد کنننن


* راست می گی واقعا..هر چی افسردگی و حال خرابیه سراین کنکوره*

----------


## lvjqd

سلام

مطالعه كارگاه تفكر مثبت استاد افشار و تماشا و شنيدن همه ي لينك هاي اون رو به شما دوست عزيز پيشنهاد مي كنم. خصوصا تماشاي مستند" نه دستي، نه پايي، نه غصه اي" اگه از لينك داخل مقاله نشد  لينك پاييني  رو  يه سري بزن.

شبکه مستند - آرشیو و دریافت رایگان برنامه های شبکه مستند در آسان رسانه -



چون ممكنه حوصله تون نكشه به مطلب مراجعه كنيد كارگاه تفكر مثبت استاد افشار رو به صورت هايد شو ميزارم همين جا (واسه اينكه كسايي كه نمي خوان، وقت و حجم ترافيك شون هدر نره)



گذرم  سر مزار اموات و گذشتگان ولایت خودمان افتاد ؛ هر مزاریاد بود شخص با چند  مصراع شعر و عکسی از دوران سرحالی و تندرستی او خودنمایی میکرد .  وجه  مشترک دیگر همه قبرها جملاتیبود تحت عنوان پدری مهربان ، مادری دلسوز ،  پسری آقا ، جوانی دوست داشتنی و ناکامو ... و به قول مداح مراسم شب هفت و  سوم احتمالا از پیرغلامان خاندان عصمت و طهارتو آقا امام حسین (ع) بوده .
پس  آدم بدها کجا هستن ؟ اونها مگه نمی میرن ؟ نمی دونم چراموقع اعدام قاتل  های زنجیره ای هم حتما کسی باید براشون از طرف خدا طلب آمرزش ومغرفت کنه ؟  انگار همه باید پاک و طیب از این دنیا برن ؛ حتی اگر هم نباشن بالاخرهوصله  بهشون میزنن و حداقل اندوخته یک نماز میت دسته جمعی و کلی فاتحه پس از صرف  قیمهروز سومش برای طرف می مونه .




خیلی  بچه که بودن چون می خواستن از آب نترسم ، دو دوره رفتمکلاس شنا ؛ من که  آخرش شناگرد نشدم ولی شکر خدا شاهین ایزدیار عزیز با وجودمعلولیت تونست کلی  مدال طلا و نقره بگیره و الان شده افتخار خیابان بهار .
 بعدش  به پیشنهاددختر عمه ام فرستادن منو کلاس زبان ، اما الان بجز گذراندن 10  ترم و بازم نا تمامماندن کلاسها چیزی از زبان حالیم نمیشه و فقط لغات برام  آشنا هستن اما پسر داییمکه همراهم شد الان مدرک زبان روسی اش هم گرفته .
در  آخر خودم رفتم کلاس کامپیوتر ، اما اونجا هم چون فقط عاشقبازی بودم ، با  سیستم آموزشگاه فقط گیم بازی می کردم ؛ یکی از اون بچه ها الانمتخصص مایا  هست و بازی کامپیوتری طراحی می کنه .
معلم  ورزش دبیرستان استعدادم تو پینگ پنگ کشف کرد و تاناحیه رفتم جلو ، اما  بعدش به بهانه امتحانات و معدل بالا و ... ولش کردم و کشورینرفتم ؛ یکی از  هم مدرسه ای ها سال بعد در جایگاه من قرار گرفت ، اما اون ادامهداد ، الان  اسمش شده نوشاد عالمیان .

منصور  قیاسی کبابی محل مون اومد قنادی سابق سرکوچه ماناجاره کرد ؛ اولش هر روز  اول صبح مغازه باز می کرد و آب جارو می کرد ، برنج پاک میکرد ، می شست و  خیلی خودش اکتیو نشان داد و با ارائه تخفیف و سرویس رایگان و 4 تاببر ،  پنجمی مهمان ما باش سعی کرد مشتری جذب کنه ؛ اما بعد از اینکه دید مشتری  بهاون صورت نداره ، زود یخچال و ویترین گذاشت حراج و جمع کرد رفت اما شنیدم  الانهمون جا فلافل سلف آبادان اومده و کار و کاسبی اش سکه هست .

از  مثال اول اگر دقت کنی برای آدم خوبه داستانم همیناتفاقات کلیشه ای میفته و  پس از مرگش براش یاد بود می گیرن ، اما چون آدم خوبیبوده بعد از درگذشتش  هم به نیکی ازش یاد می کنن و احتمالا آثار ماتاخر اعمال خوبشباعث میشه اون  دنیا هم دستش از خیر و خوبی کوتاه نباشه . 
 در  مثال های بعدیهم خوب اولش وارد شدم و اون چند قدم اول برداشتم و حتی در  چند زمینه پیشرفت هاینسبتا خوبی هم داشتم ، اما کار که کرد ، هرآنکه تمام  کرد .
 چون  من کار تمامنکردم الان از دستاوردهای عالی آخرش هم سهمی نداشتم و الان  برگشتم سر خانه اول .شاید خیلی از این موفق ها اولش از من پایین تر و عقب  تر بودن ، اما استمرار وپشتکار در راه باعث شد الان اسم آنها ، آدم موفقه  باشه .
فرق  دل دادن و ندادن در همین هست که بعد تو زندگی وارد شدیچقدر در برابر کم و  کاستی ها گذشت کمی و بسازی ، چقدر سعی کنی همراه طرف مقابلتباشی و دستش  بگیری و نه اینکه وزنه ای روی دوش او باشی ؛ وگرنه " بله "اولی دیگه همه  عروس ها بعد از سه بار گل و گلاب و ... میگن آخر .
اون " بله " چقدر بله هست ، خدا می دونه. اولش کهانگار همه چی آروم و خوبه ولی خدا آخر و عاقبتش به خیر کنه .
همه  ما بدون شک بارها پامون جای پای موفق ترین های عالممیذاریم و گام اول حتی  بهتر از آنها بر می داریم و فقط این راه ادامه نمی دیم وخیلی زود رها می  کنیم ... نه نمیشه ، جواب نمیده ، اشتباه بود از اولش هم ، من نمیتونم و  ....
حیفه  ، قدر خودت بدون ... خیلی زیاد ... وگرنه یک وقت پر سنو سال میشی و اونوقت  می بینی چقدر سوختی و چقدر سوزاندی !! . فکرش کن کسی که در 30سالگی ببینه  می تونست با کیفیت بیشتر زندگی کنه و همه داشته ها و مهارت هات در مرز25  سالگی داشته باشه ، یعنی 5 سال کم کاری و همین مقیاس برای یک پیر 80 ساله  شایدنیمی از عمرش باشه .
فقط  خودت می تونی برای خودت کاری کنی.کاری که از درون بجوشه و خارق العاده  زندگی تورو متحول کنه . پس به خودت دوباره فرصت بده، نذار اینبار قولت کشک  بشه . اگرمیخوای استرس ناشی از نرسیدن و نشدن ازت کم بشه فقط تمرکز کن روی  اصل و محتوا و نهشاخه و برگ هایی که اغاب آدم ها بهش میدن. مثلا کنکور را  فقط فرصتی برای هرچهبیشتر باسواد شدن ببین ... بعد می بینی خوده رتبه و  دانشگاه خوب و به تبع آن همهحواشی مثبت قبولی جای خوب بهت میرسه ؛ اگر ساده  نگر و محتوا گرا باشی دیگه ازدرگیر شدن به حواشی مضر خبری نیست و مثل  فائزه خانم ما درس به عشق درس می خوانی واز مرز بهترین ها هم میگذری ؛ اون  زمان که عاشقی دیگه 2 ، 2 تا خیلی بیشتر از چهارتاست .




 همه  میدونن که درعصر فناوری اطلاعات در محیط اطراف مان پره از داده های شناور و  سیگنال هایی که ازمبدا به مقصد میخوان برسند و امواج های صوتی،رادیویی  مختلف و ... اما به چشمدیده نمیشم و برای دریافت شون نیاز به رسیور و مبدل  (دستگاه پذیرنده و تبدیلسیگنال ها و داده های دیجیتال) مخصوص خودشون داریم.  حرف ها و انرژی های منفی همکه حال من و تو رو بد می کنن همین جور هستن، و  در کنار مثبت ها وجود دارند؛ اگرخودت پذیرنده افکار منفی و تلقین های ناجور  و ... باشی انگار مثل یک باند فرود ،ذهن خودت آماج حملات افکار بد و منفی  قرار دادی و بالعکس اگر بخوای به حس معنوی وروح درون کارت فکر کنی جهت گیری  هات درست میشه . 
مهمتر از همه اگر جهت گیری هات از این به بعد رنگ و بوییمعنوی و جمعی به خودش بگیره ، خیلی پر برکت تر میشه .


قدیمی ها یادشون هست زمانی تلویزیون تبلیغ میذاشت باشعر و ترانه :

 بخاری توی ایرون ، فراوون فراوون
الان  به مراتب تبلیغات رسانه ها از نظر مبالغه و بزرگنماییو تحت تاثیر قرار  دادن یک جنس نه چندان با کیفیت و کارایی ، خیلی خیلی بیشتر شده وبرای دعوت  به خرید و پول خرج کردن و بی زحمت اوکی شدن باهم به شیوه های مختلففرهنگی و  روانشناسی جنسی مسابقه میذارن . کاش در فیلم و ترانه های نسل جوان  کمترالگوی نامناسب و پوچی و افسردگی و رفتارهای هیجانی کاذب موج میزد و  بجای اون بیشترشاید برای شما اتفاق بیفتد و ماه عسل و خندوانه ها بود . بیا  حداقل در این شامبازار ما باهم به سمت مثبت ها و خوبی ها و پیشرفت ها بریم  و دغدغه امروز خود رابدون راه حل عملی به فردا موکول نکنیم .





جام امسال لیگ برتر به تیمی رسید که علی رغم کمترین شانس قهرمانی،با بیشترین تلاش ظاهر شد ؛اگه  تو هم مثل سپاهان فقط سرت به کار خودت باشه و کار فوق العاده از طرف خودت  انجام بدی ، دیگه اهمیتی نداره روی کاغذ از قبل چه کسی از تو برای رسیدن به  موفقیت نزدیک تره . درسی که امروز 25 اردیبهشت در جلسه مشاوره ای با بچه  های دبیرستان علامه حلی گرفتیم ، این بود که *کنکور هم مثل فوتبال 90 دقیقه است* .


*به این چند جمله آخر خوب دقت کن*


قبول دارم !
قبول دارم "شاید" هیچگاه نتوانم در دنیا بهترینشوم ...
نه ثروتمندترین ...
نه موفق ترین ...
نه معروف ترین ...
و نه هیچ ترین دیگری "شاید" هرگز نشود ،
به  هزار و یک دلیل منطقی و غیرمنطقی کافی نبودن هوش ، تلاشو خلاقیت و تفاوت  اجتماعی و فرهنگی و نگاه به پیشرفت در یک کشور جهان سومی نسبت بهکشورهای  پیشرفته و تراز اول ....
اما  هرگز قبول ندارم که در هر شرایطی ، درهر کشوری ، در هرفرهنگ و با هر سطح  امکاناتی حتی لیاقت تلاش کردن برای "ترین شدن" را همنداشته باشم !
اصلا چه فرقی می کند رسیدن یا نرسیدن ، یافتن یا نیافتنوقتی که تا آخرین نفس در حال تلاش کردنی ؟ ؟
ریسک کردن همیشه خطر دارد ولی یکنواخت شن مرگ آور است
مرگ یک ایده ...
مرگ اشتیاق به رسیدن ...
مرگ هدف ...
مرگ پیشرفت ...
حال مگر می شود نام اینگونه بودن را زندگی گذاشت ؟ یکنواختیفرقش با مرگ چیست ؟
آری قبول دارم "شایدها" نشود ، ولی یقینا باوردارم که پیگیر "شایدها" باشم و نه درگیر "بایدها" .


[if gte mso 9]>    [if gte mso 9]>  Normal 0     false false false  EN-US X-NONE AR-SA                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                دانلود سخنرانی تاثیر گذار 

نه دستی ، نه پایی ، نه غصه ای ...
*لینک مشاهده*
[if gte mso 9]>    [if gte mso 9]>  Normal 0     false false false  EN-US X-NONE AR-SA                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

دو فایل صوتی مجزا هم به عنوان آخرین برنامه کاری من در سایت برایکنکوریهای عزیزم مشابه همایش های اجتماعیتفکر سال های قبلاین دو مشاوره صوتی به کنکور ربطی نداره ، و جز بحث های اجتماعی است ؛ پس اگر الان 
وقتش ندارین بذارین برای بعد گوش کنید .

*همایش تفکر یک*

*همایش تفکر دو*
**

[if gte mso 9]>    [if gte mso 9]>  Normal 0     false false false  EN-US X-NONE AR-SA                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                کنکوریهای عزیز برای دانلود کارگاه های مرتبط با برنامه ریزی و جمع بندیکنکور 94به  پست های دوران جمع بندی 1 و 2 و 3 و پست سوال و جواب متداول درمورد ایام  جمع بندی امسال و همچنین صوت همایش های موفقیت کنکور و مقالات مشاوره ای  آرشیو غنی و کامل سال های 90 تا 93 مراجعه کنید.
* امیدوارم از آخرین مقاله تا روز کنکور94 استفاده کرده باشین.*

----------


## K0nkurii1111

> نمیدونم والا من از بچگى آرامش نداشتم


الا بذكرالله تطمعن القلوب تنها منبع اراامش فقط و فقط خداست بعد شما اصلا فكرنكن زندگي همه گل و بلبله سختي واسه همه ي انسانها هست هركي يجور...سعي كن از ادماي منفي كه همش بلدن روحيه ادمو داغون كنن دوري كن و با ادماي مثبت و اميدوار بگرد و دوستي كن اگه تو خونه نميتوني درس بخوني برو كتابخونه اينجوري روحيتم خوب ميشه

----------


## Am7r

> الا بذكرالله تطمعن القلوب تنها منبع اراامش فقط و فقط خداست بعد شما اصلا فكرنكن زندگي همه گل و بلبله سختي واسه همه ي انسانها هست هركي يجور...سعي كن از ادماي منفي كه همش بلدن روحيه ادمو داغون كنن دوري كن و با ادماي مثبت و اميدوار بگرد و دوستي كن اگه تو خونه نميتوني درس بخوني برو كتابخونه اينجوري روحيتم خوب ميشه


خدا چیه بابا بچه رو گول می زنی ، واسه خودت برنامه بریز وقتی برنامه داشته باشی زندگی هدف پیدا می کنه و انگیزه میاد و از پوچی درمیایی
 :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Karegar

قرآن؛هم گوش بده هم ترجمه شو بخون....


خداییش نمیخوام شعار بدم ولی حداقل واس من ک جواب داده...ب خدااگه هرکس دیگه ای جای من بود بعید میدونم ک بتونه طاقت بیاره...

----------


## K0nkurii1111

> خدا چیه بابا بچه رو گول می زنی ، واسه خودت برنامه بریز وقتی برنامه داشته باشی زندگی هدف پیدا می کنه و انگیزه میاد و از پوچی درمیایی


یعنی چی خدا چیه؟؟گول نمیزنم روح انسان اینجوری اروم میشه شما انگار به حرفای استارتر دقت نکردین ایشون نگفته انگیزه نداره که برنامه ریزی کنه گفته از بچگی آرامش نداره و ربطی به کنکور نداره

----------


## *Yousef*

> خدا چیه بابا بچه رو گول می زنی ، واسه خودت برنامه بریز وقتی برنامه داشته باشی زندگی هدف پیدا می کنه و انگیزه میاد و از پوچی درمیایی


خجالت بکش و کفر نگو, تا خدا نخواد هیچکس موفق نمیشه.

----------


## shbn.amirreza

منم پارسال همینجور بودم و الکی موندم پشت کنکور این حالت و روحیه رو خود آدم به خودش القا میکنه من درس نخوندم یکسال با همین حرفا حتی مشکلاتی هم بود که واقعا ارامشمو بهم بزنه ولی الان بعد ۳۶۵ روزه نازنین عمرم میبینم ک با وجود همه این چیزا ،این من بودم که که مشکل اصلی بودم ببین زندگی مثه فیلمه و خود تویی ک فیلم نامشو مینویسی  پس هر روز که پا میشی به خودت بگو میتونم و یه روزه خوبو رقم بزن. من حتی اگه از عید میخوندم رتبم ۴ رقمی میشد ولی واسه همین چیزا نخوندم بخون خدا خیلی بزرگه کمکت میکنه واسه ارامش بیشتر هم به خدا نزدیک شو.....تو میتونی ❤

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## alilovegham

> منم پارسال همینجور بودم و الکی موندم پشت کنکور این حالت و روحیه رو خود آدم به خودش القا میکنه من درس نخوندم یکسال با همین حرفا حتی مشکلاتی هم بود که واقعا ارامشمو بهم بزنه ولی الان بعد ۳۶۵ روزه نازنین عمرم میبینم ک با وجود همه این چیزا ،این من بودم که که مشکل اصلی بودم ببین زندگی مثه فیلمه و خود تویی ک فیلم نامشو مینویسی  پس هر روز که پا میشی به خودت بگو میتونم و یه روزه خوبو رقم بزن. من حتی اگه از عید میخوندم رتبم ۴ رقمی میشد ولی واسه همین چیزا نخوندم بخون خدا خیلی بزرگه کمکت میکنه واسه ارامش بیشتر هم به خدا نزدیک شو.....تو میتونی ❤Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


ن من با این ک آرامش ندارم اما درسامو ميخونم پس حرفام بهانه نیس چون برا دانشگاه هدف گذاری کردم تقریبأ روزی 10-11ساعتو میخونم !

----------


## alilovegham

> قرآن؛هم گوش بده هم ترجمه شو بخون....خداییش نمیخوام شعار بدم ولی حداقل واس من ک جواب داده...ب خدااگه هرکس دیگه ای جای من بود بعید میدونم ک بتونه طاقت بیاره...


یعنی این ک شما ها همه تون نماز میخونید ؟؟

----------


## alilovegham

> قرآن؛هم گوش بده هم ترجمه شو بخون....خداییش نمیخوام شعار بدم ولی حداقل واس من ک جواب داده...ب خدااگه هرکس دیگه ای جای من بود بعید میدونم ک بتونه طاقت بیاره...


یعنی این ک شما ها همه تون نماز میخونید ؟؟ حرفم سوالی هست یعنی کیا نماز میخونند ؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

@alilovegham
شما بیا اولین قدم رو بردار اسم کاربریتوعوض کن...علی لاو غم-___- :Yahoo (4): 

*
امــروز روز نــویی ست
پس تو هم آدم نــویی شو
از گذشته رهــا، هرچه بوده
آز آینده جــدا، هرچه خواهد شد
امــروز را زندگـی کن
همان کسی باش که یک عمر آرزوی بودنش را در سر داشتی
از آنچه تو را می آزارد جـدا شـو
از آنچه تو را دلگیر میکند رهـا شو
دست دلت را بگیر و به هرچه نگرانت میکند بـی اعتنا شو
تنها به امید آنچه امیدت میدهد رو کن
بـه آنکه به تو پروبال میدهد خو کن
سیاهی لشکرهای زندگی ات را کنار بگذار
نقش اول زندگی ات تو هستی
در ایفای یک نقش واقعی نیک بدرخش
برای خودت و بودنت جشن بگیر
امروز روز نویی است!*

----------


## rez657

33ارام
ارمش ندارم   یعنی چی  جای من بودی چه می کردی یا جای خیلی ها دیگه   مسخره  
ارامش نداری چون ترسوی میترسی موفق نشی   بعد بهت بگن یارو خنگه 
ببین اگه رک می گم چون خودم 5 سال تو شرایطی افسردگی شدید بود  
ولی حلا نیستم  حتی خندم می گیره برا دیروزم 
هیچی ربطی هم ب نماز نداره کش شعره بهش فک نکن 
  برو جلو اینه  بهش بگو  مای وجود نداره  تو مال منی 
پس باید چیزی ک من بخام بشی  
و چیزی ک  می خای بشو  
ب حرف هیچکی هم گوش نده  دنیا  یه مسیره ک می خاد تو خودت باشی هرجا چالشی هست برو سمتش بگو بزن لحم کن ببینم می تونی  بعدم ب مشکلاتت بخند

----------


## Karegar

> یعنی این ک شما ها همه تون نماز میخونید ؟؟


بله...بجزنمازصب ک اونم بعضی روزامیخونم بقیه نمازاموتحت هرشرایطی میخونم...
من ازهمون بچگی هم نمازمیخوندم هم توسن 13-14 سالگی قرآن روختم کردم...ولی فقط ارثی بودچون درکنارش خیلی کاراروانجام میدادم تااینکه سال دوم دبیرستان  ی نفرشدرفیق فابم ک خیلی روم تأثیرگذاشت...دوستم بااینکه شیفت مخالف مدرسه باپدرش میرفت کارگری ووضعیت زندگیشون ازمن خیلی بدتربود ازمن آرامش بیشتری داشت... کم کم حرفاش روم تأثیرگذاشت...ب جایی رسیدم ک حتی دروغ روهم تحت هرشرایطی گناه میدانستم...تموم اون کارایی روهم ک کرده بودم همه فراموش کردم...نمیخوام ازخودم تعریف کنم ولی خداشاهده درحال حاضر یه درصدم شک ندارم ک نماز؛روزه غیبت نکردن و...فقط ب نفع خودمه...ی هزارم درصرم شک ندارم ک قیامتی وجودداره...بااینکه میتونم خیلی کاراروبکنم ولی ب خاطرخداانجامش نمیدم...چون اگرم بهم ثابت شه ک قیامتی هم درکارنیس بازم همین راهودنبال میکنم....من فقط حرفم اینه فرض کنیدهیچ شناختی ازاسلام نداریدولی واسه ی ماه آزمایشی روزی 2ص ترجمه شوبخونید...

----------


## A.Z

> بله...بجزنمازصب ک اونم بعضی روزامیخونم بقیه نمازاموتحت هرشرایطی میخونم...
> من ازهمون بچگی هم نمازمیخوندم هم توسن 13-14 سالگی قرآن روختم کردم...ولی فقط ارثی بودچون درکنارش خیلی کاراروانجام میدادم تااینکه سال دوم دبیرستان  ی نفرشدرفیق فابم ک خیلی روم تأثیرگذاشت...دوستم بااینکه شیفت مخالف مدرسه باپدرش میرفت کارگری ووضعیت زندگیشون ازمن خیلی بدتربود ازمن آرامش بیشتری داشت... کم کم حرفاش روم تأثیرگذاشت...ب جایی رسیدم ک حتی دروغ روهم تحت هرشرایطی گناه میدانستم...تموم اون کارایی روهم ک کرده بودم همه فراموش کردم...نمیخوام ازخودم تعریف کنم ولی خداشاهده درحال حاضر یه درصدم شک ندارم ک نماز؛روزه غیبت نکردن و...فقط ب نفع خودمه...ی هزارم درصرم شک ندارم ک قیامتی وجودداره...بااینکه میتونم خیلی کاراروبکنم ولی ب خاطرخداانجامش نمیدم...چون اگرم بهم ثابت شه ک قیامتی هم درکارنیس بازم همین راهودنبال میکنم....من فقط حرفم اینه فرض کنیدهیچ شناختی ازاسلام نداریدولی واسه ی ماه آزمایشی روزی 2ص ترجمه شوبخونید...


راضی ام ازت داداش...آفرین...خیلی کارت درسته ایوالله داری تو!!
من هم خیلی  نماز و نیاز باخدا رو قبول دارم...واقعا به انسان اون آرامش رو میده!
هرچند که متاسفانه خودم خیلی نماز نمیخونم...ولی کاملا به معجزه "ایمان" ایمان دارم...
بعضی وقتا هست که خیلی آدم داغون میشه...جوری که دیگه نایی برای ادامه کار براش نمیمونه...تو این موقع ها هیچکس نمیتونه بهت کمک کنه!!
و این جاهاست که مجبوری دست به درگاه خالق بشی...و اون موقعست که آرامشی بهت میده که هیچکس نمیتونه اونو ازت بگیره!!

----------


## Karegar

> راضی ام ازت داداش...آفرین...خیلی کارت درسته ایوالله داری تو!!
> من هم خیلی  نماز و نیاز باخدا رو قبول دارم...واقعا به انسان اون آرامش رو میده!
> هرچند که متاسفانه خودم خیلی نماز نمیخونم...ولی کاملا به معجزه "ایمان" ایمان دارم...
> بعضی وقتا هست که خیلی آدم داغون میشه...جوری که دیگه نایی برای ادامه کار براش نمیمونه...تو این موقع ها هیچکس نمیتونه بهت کمک کنه!!
> و این جاهاست که مجبوری دست به درگاه خالق بشی...و اون موقعست که آرامشی بهت میده که هیچکس نمیتونه اونو ازت بگیره!!


مرسی داداش...
جسارت نباشه ولی خداشاهده من فقط ب خاطرخودش وخودم نمازمیخونم....واین حرفاروب خاطررضایت کسی نزدم...
درسخترین شرایطم میخونم چون ایمان کامل دارم...من پارسال باسه تاازدوستام رفتم تاکستان واسه کارگری رفتم تاکستان وتنهاکسی بودم ک نمازمیخوندم...
حتی نمازصبمم میخوندم...ازاوناشم نیستم ک روشون نشه بگن نمازمیخونیم...

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

برادر ! من مشکلت رو کاملا و دقیقا میدونم چیه&nbsp;<br>بخشی از مشکلت اینه به هیچی ایمان نداری ! وقتی بهت گفتم بزار باهات صحبت کنم و مخالفت کردی درصورتی که دیشبش موافق بودی فهمیدم که مشکلت اینه به هیچی ایمان نداری در اکثر موارد منفی نگری و ایمان نداشتی میتونم کمکت کنم !مطمئن باش ضرر کردی نپذیرفتی باهات خصوصی صحبت کنم
-----------------------------------------------------------------
پ.ن : خدا شاهده همین الان که دارم ویرایش میکنم اون چنتا پست بالا رو خوندم و قبلش نخونده بودم که دارن درباره ایمان حرف میزنن !!!!

----------


## Mersede

> بجه ها شما از زندگیتون راضی هستید ؟


منم اصلا از زندگیم راضی نیستم.زندگی من که بدتر از زندگی تویه منم قبلا پیش هرکی از زندگیم گلایه میکردم ولی بعدش دیدم اونا کمک نمیکنن که هیچ!تازه مشکلات تورو نقطه ضعفت میبینن و تازه تو رو پیش خودشون حقیر میشمرن مخصوصا فک و فامیلا
من اینو فهمیدم که فقط خودم میتونم مشکل خودمو حل کنم من یه ارزو تو زندگیم دارم اونم اینه که به یه جایی برسم تا همه اون آدمای حسود که بخاطر ناراحتیام خوشحال میشنو از بالا نگا کنم این ادما چشم دیدن موفقیت ما رو ندارن تازه بشینی باهاشون دردودل کنی افکار منفی میریزن تو ذهنت تا تو رو ناامید کنن ولی من هیچوقت اشتباه نمیکنم.
بشین بخاطر زندگیت خداروشکر کن و فقط به آینده ای که پیش روته نگا کن.خودتو تو اون لحظه ای تصور کن که به موفقیت رسیدی بخدا فقط فک کردن ب اینکه ب هدفت میرسی انقد انگیزه میده که نگو
زندگی من که خیلی بدتر از زندگی توام هس.میدونی چیه؟آدم دوس داره تو هرکاری یه پشتیبان داشته باشه.یکی که حمایتش کنه اونم پدر و مادرشه.پدر من تو هیچکاری منو حمایت نمیکنه بزرگترین ناراحتی من اینه.من یه پدر بی خیال.بی تفاوت و بی مسوولیت دارم که اصلا نمیدونه پیشرفت تو زندگی چیه؟اصلا نمیدونه زندگی چیه؟تاحالا یه بار تو زندگیم نشده که پدرم بیاد ازم بپرسه دخترم تو چیزی لازم داری؟یا حتی پول خریدن کتابامو نمیده و اصصلا محبت نداره.انگار انسان نیس
خیلی وقتا میشه که میشینم ب پدرم فک میکنم کلا از همه چی سرد میشم.میگم آدم پدرش بد نباشه.قبلا خیلی انتظارا ازش داشتم.دوس داشتم همیشه پشتم باشه و تشویقم کنه ولی دیگه کلا ازش ناامید شدم.دیگه اصلا هیچ انتظاری ازش ندارم.اینجوری واقعا بهتر شد جوری فک میکنم با خودم میگم فرض کن اصلا پدرت نیس.اینجوری خودمم نمیسوزم.ولی خداروشکر پدر خوبیم نداشته باشم یه مادر خیلی دلسوز و  مهربون دارم که با دنیا م عوضش نمیکنم.درد دلامو با مادرم میکنم اونم بهم امید میده میگه دخترم تو فقط درستو بخون میگه منم همیشه واست دعا میکم.مادرم ارزوشه من دکتر شم منم بهش قول دادم به ارزوش برسونمش.مادرم چراغ امیدیه واسه من.بخاطر اون زنده ام.توام بشین فک کن.اگه یه چیزی هس که روحیه تورو خراب میکنه بهش فکر نکن.حتما یه چیز خوبیم هس که بتونه بهت امید بده واسه ادامه دادن.مثل مادر من
الان من یه ذره از ناراحتیمو گفتم.درسته که الان باید با این ناراحتیا و مشکلا بسازمو کاریش نمیشه کرد ولی من مطمینم یه روزی منم میخندم...
پس به امید همون روز و توکل به خدا ادامه میدم

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

دلم گرفت mersede

----------


## Mersede

> دلم گرفت mersede


من دارم گریه میکنم

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> من دارم گریه میکنم


[emoji26] [emoji26] [emoji26] 
عجبا...اشک مارو درآوردی

----------


## Mersede

> [emoji26] [emoji26] [emoji26] 
> عجبا...اشک مارو درآوردی


ان شاء الله یه روزی هممون بخندیم

----------


## Hellion

چه عجب  :Yahoo (76):  ...

----------


## Bano.m

> ان شاء الله یه روزی هممون بخندیم


انشاءا...  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## alilovegham

> منم اصلا از زندگیم راضی نیستم.زندگی من که بدتر از زندگی تویه منم قبلا پیش هرکی از زندگیم گلایه میکردم ولی بعدش دیدم اونا کمک نمیکنن که هیچ!تازه مشکلات تورو نقطه ضعفت میبینن و تازه تو رو پیش خودشون حقیر میشمرن مخصوصا فک و فامیلامن اینو فهمیدم که فقط خودم میتونم مشکل خودمو حل کنم من یه ارزو تو زندگیم دارم اونم اینه که به یه جایی برسم تا همه اون آدمای حسود که بخاطر ناراحتیام خوشحال میشنو از بالا نگا کنم این ادما چشم دیدن موفقیت ما رو ندارن تازه بشینی باهاشون دردودل کنی افکار منفی میریزن تو ذهنت تا تو رو ناامید کنن ولی من هیچوقت اشتباه نمیکنم.بشین بخاطر زندگیت خداروشکر کن و فقط به آینده ای که پیش روته نگا کن.خودتو تو اون لحظه ای تصور کن که به موفقیت رسیدی بخدا فقط فک کردن ب اینکه ب هدفت میرسی انقد انگیزه میده که نگوزندگی من که خیلی بدتر از زندگی توام هس.میدونی چیه؟آدم دوس داره تو هرکاری یه پشتیبان داشته باشه.یکی که حمایتش کنه اونم پدر و مادرشه.پدر من تو هیچکاری منو حمایت نمیکنه بزرگترین ناراحتی من اینه.من یه پدر بی خیال.بی تفاوت و بی مسوولیت دارم که اصلا نمیدونه پیشرفت تو زندگی چیه؟اصلا نمیدونه زندگی چیه؟تاحالا یه بار تو زندگیم نشده که پدرم بیاد ازم بپرسه دخترم تو چیزی لازم داری؟یا حتی پول خریدن کتابامو نمیده و اصصلا محبت نداره.انگار انسان نیسخیلی وقتا میشه که میشینم ب پدرم فک میکنم کلا از همه چی سرد میشم.میگم آدم پدرش بد نباشه.قبلا خیلی انتظارا ازش داشتم.دوس داشتم همیشه پشتم باشه و تشویقم کنه ولی دیگه کلا ازش ناامید شدم.دیگه اصلا هیچ انتظاری ازش ندارم.اینجوری واقعا بهتر شد جوری فک میکنم با خودم میگم فرض کن اصلا پدرت نیس.اینجوری خودمم نمیسوزم.ولی خداروشکر پدر خوبیم نداشته باشم یه مادر خیلی دلسوز و  مهربون دارم که با دنیا م عوضش نمیکنم.درد دلامو با مادرم میکنم اونم بهم امید میده میگه دخترم تو فقط درستو بخون میگه منم همیشه واست دعا میکم.مادرم ارزوشه من دکتر شم منم بهش قول دادم به ارزوش برسونمش.مادرم چراغ امیدیه واسه من.بخاطر اون زنده ام.توام بشین فک کن.اگه یه چیزی هس که روحیه تورو خراب میکنه بهش فکر نکن.حتما یه چیز خوبیم هس که بتونه بهت امید بده واسه ادامه دادن.مثل مادر منالان من یه ذره از ناراحتیمو گفتم.درسته که الان باید با این ناراحتیا و مشکلا بسازمو کاریش نمیشه کرد ولی من مطمینم یه روزی منم میخندم...پس به امید همون روز و توکل به خدا ادامه میدم


بابای منم مث بابای تو ادم بی خیالی نسبت ب من با این تفاوت ک بابای من تا بهش بگم پول کتابو و dvdمیخوام میگه برو کارت بانکی را بردار بگیر !!! بقيه موارد مث خودتم !

----------


## alilovegham

حالا چرا گریه ؟من تا پارسال زیاد گریه کردم اما ب جایی نرسیدم . برعکس ب خودم فقط لطمه زدم

----------


## A.Z

بببنید این کارا فایده نداره...
غم و غصه فایده ای نداره!
به فردا نگاه کنید...
به فکر ساختنش باشید! همین...

----------


## alilovegham

> بببنید این کارا فایده نداره...غم و غصه فایده ای نداره!به فردا نگاه کنید...به فکر ساختنش باشید! همین...


منم دازم همین کارو میکنم ! اما حب . . .

----------


## optician

> منم دازم همین کارو میکنم ! اما حب . . .


شما مشکلت خیلی جدیه... حتما یه روانشاسی برو

طرف پدر مادرش فوت کرده رتبه 2 رقمی کنکور شده !!!! این حرفات بیشتر بوی ترس میده تا نا امیدی

----------


## Mersede

> حالا چرا گریه ؟من تا پارسال زیاد گریه کردم اما ب جایی نرسیدم . برعکس ب خودم فقط لطمه زدم


اره با گریه هم چیزی درس نمیشه ولی بازم بعضی وقتا گریه ت میگیره 
بابای من که اصلا یه ذره هم به آینده ی بچه هاش فک نمیکنه.با کارایی که میکنه ازش متنفرم
ولی گفتنشم فایده ای نداره
الان انگار توی دلتم واقعا خیلی درکت میکنم.شاید خیلیا نتونن درک کنن.چون اونا تجربه نکردن ولی من واقعا درکت میکنم
فقط اینو میتونم بگم اصلا خودتو بخاطرش ناراحت نکن و بی خیال باش.اگه بخای واقعا میشه
و فقط درستو بخون.امیدوارم به آرزوهات برسی

----------


## alilovegham

> اره با گریه هم چیزی درس نمیشه ولی بازم بعضی وقتا گریه ت میگیره بابای من که اصلا یه ذره هم به آینده ی بچه هاش فک نمیکنه.با کارایی که میکنه ازش متنفرمولی گفتنشم فایده ای ندارهالان انگار توی دلتم واقعا خیلی درکت میکنم.شاید خیلیا نتونن درک کنن.چون اونا تجربه نکردن ولی من واقعا درکت میکنمفقط اینو میتونم بگم اصلا خودتو بخاطرش ناراحت نکن و بی خیال باش.اگه بخای واقعا میشهو فقط درستو بخون.امیدوارم به آرزوهات برسی


والا خودمم نمیدونم چیکا کنم نصف روز خودمو آروم میکنم اما باز ی جا از خانواده ی حرف میشنوم ک تا آخر شب تو سرم میچرخه و تمرکزم میره امروز دوساعت داشتم تست ریاضی میزدم شد دوساعت علت یابی کردم دیدم ک اون لحظه تمرکز نداشتم

----------


## alilovegham

> شما مشکلت خیلی جدیه... حتما یه روانشاسی بروطرف پدر مادرش فوت کرده رتبه 2 رقمی کنکور شده !!!! این حرفات بیشتر بوی ترس میده تا نا امیدی


چندبار خواستم برمشاور اما مشاور کاری برا آدم نمیکنه بعدشم مشاور ک بالاتر از ایمان سرورپور و دکترجعفرقلی نداریم ک گوش دادن ب حرفای مشاورا هم لحظه ایه . ی لحظه ادم جوگیر میشه اما تو طول روز باز مشکلات آرامشو از ادم ميگیره

----------


## Maximus

> والا خودمم نمیدونم چیکا کنم نصف روز خودمو آروم میکنم اما باز ی جا از خانواده ی حرف میشنوم ک تا آخر شب تو سرم میچرخه و تمرکزم میره امروز دوساعت داشتم تست ریاضی میزدم شد دوساعت علت یابی کردم دیدم ک اون لحظه تمرکز نداشتم


خونواده به شما چی میگن که تمرکزت بهم میریزه؟؟؟

----------


## alilovegham

> خونواده به شما چی میگن که تمرکزت بهم میریزه؟؟؟


مثلأ میگن پارسال هیچی نخوندی از طرفی ک پارسال خیلی خوندم اما خب سوالا امسال سخت شد ماهم استرس گرفتیم نتیجه خراب شد یا مثلأ میگن باید میرفتی همین کاردانی ها سلامت دهان اسم مینوشتی یا مثلأ میگن تو امسالم مث پارسال هیچی نمیخونی داره مارو مسخره میکنی و تو اتاقت همش تو موبایلی وگرنه پارسالم ک خوندی پس چرا پارسال خوب نشدى آغا من نمیدونم با چ زبونی ب اینا بگم تو کنکور 94ب ما ظلم شد ی طرف امتحانا بود . از ی طرفم کنکور امد عقب . از طرف دیگم آرامش مارو نشونه رفتن و سوالارو سخت دادن . تقصیر من چیه !!!! قبول دارم ک پارسال تو پروسه ی کنکور اشتباهاتی داشتم پس لطفأ نگید ک حتمأ نخوندی چون خوندم اما با اشتباه !

----------


## Mersede

> والا خودمم نمیدونم چیکا کنم نصف روز خودمو آروم میکنم اما باز ی جا از خانواده ی حرف میشنوم ک تا آخر شب تو سرم میچرخه و تمرکزم میره امروز دوساعت داشتم تست ریاضی میزدم شد دوساعت علت یابی کردم دیدم ک اون لحظه تمرکز نداشتم


حرفهاشونو به دل نگیر اصلا.اونا هم اشتبا میکنن نباید انقد تحت فشار بذارنت نباید روحیه تو خراب کنن.یه کسی نیس بتونه با مادر پدرت حرف بزنه و بفهمونه که کارشون اشتباهه.بگه که نکنن اینکارو؟؟.این خیلی ضرر داره ها. من یکیو میشناسم بخاطر فشاری که خونوادش بهش میاورده واسه کنکور کلا دیوونه شد.واقعیه ها طرف همیشه شاگرد اول کلاس بود ولی بعدا یه جوری عقلشو از دست داد روانی شد.حالا فقط با خودش حرف میزنه و همش میخنده خونوادشم انداختنش تو یه اتاق هیچ جا هم نمیبرنش
واقعا کار اشتباهی میکنن مادر پدرت.عه منم خیلی ناراحت شدم واقعا..من خیلی دوس دارم به همه کمک کنم.در حالی که یکی باید به خودم کمک کنه ها!منم یه عالمه غم و غصه دارم فقط صبر میکنم و خودم به خودم روحیه میدم. غیر از دلداری کردن و امید دادن بهت کاری از دستم برنمیاد.خداکنه حرفام بتونن کمکت کنن
سعی کن بیخیال باشی خیلی روحیتو خراب نکن
ان شاء الله که همه چی درست شه
برات دعا میکنم
ان شاء الله به آرزوهاتم برسی

----------


## optician

> مثلأ میگن پارسال هیچی نخوندی از طرفی ک پارسال خیلی خوندم اما خب سوالا امسال سخت شد ماهم استرس گرفتیم نتیجه خراب شد یا مثلأ میگن باید میرفتی همین کاردانی ها سلامت دهان اسم مینوشتی یا مثلأ میگن تو امسالم مث پارسال هیچی نمیخونی داره مارو مسخره میکنی و تو اتاقت همش تو موبایلی وگرنه پارسالم ک خوندی پس چرا پارسال خوب نشدى آغا من نمیدونم با چ زبونی ب اینا بگم تو کنکور 94ب ما ظلم شد ی طرف امتحانا بود . از ی طرفم کنکور امد عقب . از طرف دیگم آرامش مارو نشونه رفتن و سوالارو سخت دادن . تقصیر من چیه !!!! قبول دارم ک پارسال تو پروسه ی کنکور اشتباهاتی داشتم پس لطفأ نگید ک حتمأ نخوندی چون خوندم اما با اشتباه !


قدر خانوادتو بودن... حتی اگه خیلی بد باشن

نداشتن خانواده برای یه جوونی به سن تو  خیلی سخته

----------


## mkh-ana

بچه ها من یه چیزی میگم 99درصدتون باور نميکنيد!!!!منم موقع تحصیلم خنگ بودم و اصلا درسا رو متوجه نمی شدم و کلا گیج بودم تا رسید به سالای آخر دبیرستان ،سال های سرنوشت سازانصافا گیج بودم سال چهارم تراز قلم چيم تا دی ماه 5000-5500بود جدی درس ميخوندما و نتیجه نمیگرفتم و از طرف خونواده و اطرافیان  مسخره میشدم واقعا نامید شده بودم!!!!تا این که.....پناه آوردم به خداسعی کردم همه نمازهامو به جماعت بخونم (حتی نماز صبح رو تو سرما مسجد میرفتم)تو همه وقتی که درس  ميخوندم واقعا به این فکر میکردم که اگه خدا نخاد من به نتیجه نمی رسم .شد دی و من ترازم شد7000!!!!!یعنی واقعا خوشحال شدم بعدشم همه ترازام بالای 7000شد!!!واقعا روحیه گرفتم و کار رو ادامه دادم تا الان......الان هم که کار کنکور رو میکنم و سوال های بچه ها رو جواب میدم همه بهم میگن تو با این سن کمت چه جوری همه سؤالا رو بلدی حل کنی من همیشه میگم فقط خدا که منو اینجوری کرده الانم دانشجو برق دانشگاه تهرانم و جزو طراحاي قلم چی!!! با سن 21اگه واقعا ایمان داشته باشی بهش و زحمتت رو بکشی و نتیجه رو فقط به خود خدا محول کنی مطمئن باش نتیجه می گیری.و ما توفیقی الی بالله

----------


## A.Z

> بچه ها من یه چیزی میگم 99درصدتون باور نميکنيد!!!!منم موقع تحصیلم خنگ بودم و اصلا درسا رو متوجه نمی شدم و کلا گیج بودم تا رسید به سالای آخر دبیرستان ،سال های سرنوشت سازانصافا گیج بودم سال چهارم تراز قلم چيم تا دی ماه 5000-5500بود جدی درس ميخوندما و نتیجه نمیگرفتم و از طرف خونواده و اطرافیان  مسخره میشدم واقعا نامید شده بودم!!!!تا این که.....پناه آوردم به خداسعی کردم همه نمازهامو به جماعت بخونم (حتی نماز صبح رو تو سرما مسجد میرفتم)تو همه وقتی که درس  ميخوندم واقعا به این فکر میکردم که اگه خدا نخاد من به نتیجه نمی رسم .شد دی و من ترازم شد7000!!!!!یعنی واقعا خوشحال شدم بعدشم همه ترازام بالای 7000شد!!!واقعا روحیه گرفتم و کار رو ادامه دادم تا الان......الان هم که کار کنکور رو میکنم و سوال های بچه ها رو جواب میدم همه بهم میگن تو با این سن کمت چه جوری همه سؤالا رو بلدی حل کنی من همیشه میگم فقط خدا که منو اینجوری کرده الانم دانشجو برق دانشگاه تهرانم و جزو طراحاي قلم چی!!! با سن 21اگه واقعا ایمان داشته باشی بهش و زحمتت رو بکشی و نتیجه رو فقط به خود خدا محول کنی مطمئن باش نتیجه می گیری.و ما توفیقی الی بالله


درود بر شرفت مرد...

----------


## 2435

> بچه ها من یه چیزی میگم 99درصدتون باور نميکنيد!!!!منم موقع تحصیلم خنگ بودم و اصلا درسا رو متوجه نمی شدم و کلا گیج بودم تا رسید به سالای آخر دبیرستان ،سال های سرنوشت سازانصافا گیج بودم سال چهارم تراز قلم چيم تا دی ماه 5000-5500بود جدی درس ميخوندما و نتیجه نمیگرفتم و از طرف خونواده و اطرافیان  مسخره میشدم واقعا نامید شده بودم!!!!تا این که.....پناه آوردم به خداسعی کردم همه نمازهامو به جماعت بخونم (حتی نماز صبح رو تو سرما مسجد میرفتم)تو همه وقتی که درس  ميخوندم واقعا به این فکر میکردم که اگه خدا نخاد من به نتیجه نمی رسم .شد دی و من ترازم شد7000!!!!!یعنی واقعا خوشحال شدم بعدشم همه ترازام بالای 7000شد!!!واقعا روحیه گرفتم و کار رو ادامه دادم تا الان......الان هم که کار کنکور رو میکنم و سوال های بچه ها رو جواب میدم همه بهم میگن تو با این سن کمت چه جوری همه سؤالا رو بلدی حل کنی من همیشه میگم فقط خدا که منو اینجوری کرده الانم دانشجو برق دانشگاه تهرانم و جزو طراحاي قلم چی!!! با سن 21اگه واقعا ایمان داشته باشی بهش و زحمتت رو بکشی و نتیجه رو فقط به خود خدا محول کنی مطمئن باش نتیجه می گیری.و ما توفیقی الی بالله


                                                                                                              بدرستی و بی تعارف یکی از کاردرست ترین و برجسته ترین و باسواد ترین دبیران حال حاضر کنکور هستید...

----------


## alilovegham

> بچه ها من یه چیزی میگم 99درصدتون باور نميکنيد!!!!منم موقع تحصیلم خنگ بودم و اصلا درسا رو متوجه نمی شدم و کلا گیج بودم تا رسید به سالای آخر دبیرستان ،سال های سرنوشت سازانصافا گیج بودم سال چهارم تراز قلم چيم تا دی ماه 5000-5500بود جدی درس ميخوندما و نتیجه نمیگرفتم و از طرف خونواده و اطرافیان  مسخره میشدم واقعا نامید شده بودم!!!!تا این که.....پناه آوردم به خداسعی کردم همه نمازهامو به جماعت بخونم (حتی نماز صبح رو تو سرما مسجد میرفتم)تو همه وقتی که درس  ميخوندم واقعا به این فکر میکردم که اگه خدا نخاد من به نتیجه نمی رسم .شد دی و من ترازم شد7000!!!!!یعنی واقعا خوشحال شدم بعدشم همه ترازام بالای 7000شد!!!واقعا روحیه گرفتم و کار رو ادامه دادم تا الان......الان هم که کار کنکور رو میکنم و سوال های بچه ها رو جواب میدم همه بهم میگن تو با این سن کمت چه جوری همه سؤالا رو بلدی حل کنی من همیشه میگم فقط خدا که منو اینجوری کرده الانم دانشجو برق دانشگاه تهرانم و جزو طراحاي قلم چی!!! با سن 21اگه واقعا ایمان داشته باشی بهش و زحمتت رو بکشی و نتیجه رو فقط به خود خدا محول کنی مطمئن باش نتیجه می گیری.و ما توفیقی الی بالله


حرفت جدی بود ؟ یعنی میشه ؟ ک منم بشم رتبه 10؟؟؟مثلأ 10حالا 100هم شد اشکال نداره !

----------


## magicboy

سلام
خودکشی کن عمو ببینه

----------


## راحیل

خب چه بخوایم چه نخوایم توی زندگی هرکدوم ازماها خواه یا ناخواه! یه جای کار میلنگه!!!! شما چیکار خونوادت داری به فکر درست باش درستو بخون و بهشون توجه نکن! و به فکراین باش که بعدازدرست مستقل شی و اگر دوس نداری تحملشون کنی بعد ازلیسانس برای کار بری یه شهر دیگه یا مستقل زندگی کنی!!!! سعی کن بری کتابخونه درس بخووونی.. یا بیرون! تو حیاط خونه!!!!!!!! که حداقل موقع درس خوندن حرفاشونو نشنوی و آرامش داشته باشی.. البته ببخشید که دارم این توصیه هارو می کنم.... شما هم عین برادر خودمی! و من دوس دارم راهکار خواهرانه بهت ارائه بدم با توجه به تجربه ای که دارم و خودم دوران مدرسه و کنکورو سپری کردم و الآن دانشجوام..باورکنین ما تووی محیط دانشگاهمون همه جورآدمی داریم که دارن بامشکلات مختلفی دست و پنجه نرم میکنن و باامیدواری و تلاش و باوربه اینکه بالاخره میگذره و اون شرایط پایدارنمیمونه دارن برای اهدافشون تلاش میکنن مثلا" ما چند دانشجوی خوب و نمونه معلول داریم ! یکیشونم کم شنواست و شاگرد اول رشته خودش! سعی کنین فقط فکردرستون باشین و هیچ چیز باعث ناامیدیتون نشه ..
منم دوران دبیرستان شرایط سختی داشتم خیلی خونمون شلوغ و پرسروصدا بود ! ولی خب ناامید نشدم و میرفتم کتابخونه یا بیرون تووی حیاط یا یه اتاق دیگه با یه هندزفری توو گوشیم درس میخوندم! هیچ وقتم فکر درس نخوندن،ناامید شدن یا راه های بد و ارتباط با دوستان بد،لجبازی و.... هم به ذهنم خطور نکرد! سعی کردم قویتر ازمشکلاتم باشم الآنم همون حالت هست ولی کمتر....منم قصد دارم بعدازتحصیلم بخاطراینکه اصلا" شهرواستان زندگیم رو دوست ندارم برم یه شهرباامکانات برای کار ،استقلال و زندگی آیندم.....بااینکه خونوادمو دوس دارم....صرفا" بخاطرینکه بتونم یه کانون وکالت خوب قبول شم و شغل،درآمد و بازارکارخوبی داشته باشم و اصلا" استخدام شم! قصد مهاجرت دارم! چون معتقدم آدم یه سری چیزها توو زندگیش هست که انتخابش دست خودش نیست مثل محل زندگیش،نامش و....! ولی انتخاب یه سری چیزها دست خودشه که میتونه مسیرزندگیشو به کلی تغییربده مثل انتخاب اقامتگاه،همسرخوب،لوازم زندگی،کار،رشته تحصیلی و.... خیلی چیزای مهمه دیگه.....تنها باید قبلش که مجبوره بااون شرایط کناربیاد سعی کنه صبر داشته باشه،ناامیدنشه و تلاش کنه برای اهدافش... بهترین راه برای شما درس خوندن درکتابخونه هست حتما" امتحانش کنید نذارین شرایط کوچیک و بی اهمیت لطمه ای به اندیشه و اهدافتون بزنن و باعث ناامیدی،لجاجت و یا عصبانیتتون بشن... فراموش نکنین که قرارنیست تاآخرعمرپیش اونا زندگی کنین و اگرازاونها به هردلایلی راضی نیستین باید تلاش کنین آیندتونو با دستای خودتون بسازین....حتی اگه دانشگاه دولتی هم قبول نشین! ضمنا" بعد ازکنکور سعی کنین یه رشته خوب برین که بازارکارخوبی داشته باشه و به وسیله ی رشته و درس و کارتون بتونین به اهدافتون برسین! موفق باشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## alilovegham

س دوستان. . . چ خبرا دارین ؟

----------

